# What's your catch worth?



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Something I have been trying to reconcile is what my catch is worth (and when i see others report, what is say a big dog catch from DI etc worth?)

Now I am purely thinking a reasonable market price were you to purchase at a seafood market or such.... There are obviously many "priceless" monents we have out on the water chasing and landing our catch of the day.

I found this seafood market online link (no affiliation etc etc....)
http://www.theonethatgotaway.com.au/products.php?cat=2

I catch a fair bit of flathead as you may be aware ;-) they are at $44.99 a kg at the monent. So too are snapper fillets and whiting. YFT is $34.99

Be interesting to estimate your catch's value and justify all those new rods, reels, bait tackle etc etc etc etc.....


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Don't give up your day job.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Dangerous thread this one - I hope my wife never reads it.
I believe caught fish averages somewhere above $500/kg. 
COST that is, taking into account all the pretty looking lures we buy, the yaks and accessories we just have to have, the occasional lost gear.
And worth every cent!


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Well the obvious answer is to make much better use of those assets used in fishing - ie. get out fishing more often - see how your wife feels about that one


----------



## symo007 (Dec 2, 2013)

Never do the maths for any hobby or sport.

My greatest fear is that when i die my wife will sell my " toys " for what i told her i paid for them


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I like to stop by the fish counter to have a good smirk at snapper and whiting prices but I'm not going to do the maths on gear + fuel + time


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

avayak said:


> Don't give up your day job.


Question was out of curiousity nothing else....


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I will never ever get back what I have put in.

But for the sake of the exercise, I have put some thought into my outgoings and returns from my last trip which was up to DI a few weeks back.

Best resource I could find for Spanish mackerel fillets was at Mackay fish markets is $23/kg http://www.mackayfishmarket.com.au/index.php/FISH-FILLETS/View-all-products.html. Although I never weighed them I estimate I bought 15kg of fillet home, so in round figures about $350 worth of fish. For that trip I paid out $25 in vehicle and camping permits, a tank of fuel at approx. $100, bait $30 (A-grade IQF slimie macks), approx. $40 in food and drinks. These are specific trip costs only, this does not take into account 'overheads' such as kayak and other gear cost, fishing equipment and tackle costs, taking a day off work that I don't get paid for as I'm self employed etc etc. So, well and truly behind, would I do it again? Absolutely.

But the fact still remains, if I had to pay those sort of costs to buy fish, I would probably never get to eat it, so the costs are justified.

Kev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

One also _cannot _put a price on the exercise, the relaxation of serene moments (viewtopic.php?f=3&t=66657), the excitement of that reel scream, and the therapeutic and cooling advantage of a few good swims trying to get 'out the back'

Then there's the camaraderie, the good times, the social side, and the laughter (tempered by seeing Salti's crakl ). I have made many good friends here, and for that, especially in the tough times I have been going through, are immensely valuable. There is *no* value that can put on friends to have fun with and support you.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

The "glass crew" since xmas have caught approx. 33x snapper...usually around 1.7 - 2.4kg each except for the odd big one...the actual tally might be higher as im guessing minnys tally at 12...it may be higher but no less...the rest of the crew I know...

So if we as a club just count only snapper and no by catch...then the figure on whole snapper would be a conservative estimate of $1290.00 (@ 1.7KG per fish) ;-)

But the guys around Australia who catch tuna etc have not posted yet...so lets see their tally....because its gunna be huge!


----------

